# خطوات تركيب الكونسيلد .... بالمختصر المفيد و الصور concealed split unit



## سامر السعدني (19 يوليو 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. و الصلاة و السلام على اشرف الانبياء و المرسلين ...........


مشروع تركيب تكييف كونسيلد .......... بالصورة ......

 


ا*لم**رة دي انا هافترض ان سيادتك عمرك في حياتك ما اشتغلت كونسيلد ....*









[/URL][/IMG]






و هافترض ان جاتلك سبوبة ( مصلحة يعني ) انك تكيف فيلا سكنية ( علشان تلحق تتجوز ..... لانك لو فضلت مستني تحوش من المرتب علشان تتجوز ...... يبقى هاتتجوز انت و هيا في دار مسنين .....طبعا انا بتكلم على المهندسين الي شغالين في دولة زي مصر....)





[/URL][/IMG]




المهم يا سيدي انت قعدت مع العميل (* بعد لما لبست الحتة الي عندك* ... البدلة و الكرافتة ال slim fit  و الساعة الي مش عارف ايه و الحتة الاي فون و لا يستحسن تروحلوا بالاي باد ........ و تشوفلك اي عربية بي ام من اي حد من اصحابك ......صدقني لو ما عملتش كده الراجل مش هايقتنع بيك حتى لو قولتلوا ان انت الي اخترعت التكييف المركزي .....)





[/URL][/IMG]




لما تقعد مع العميل خليك تقيل اوي ..... و كل كلمة محسوبة .....



بص يا ريس ......



الراجل و لله الحمد اقتنع بيك .......و بشركتك ( لو ما عندكش ......*. قولي و انا اديك سجل وبطاقة تشتغل بيهم المشروع* ....... ما تكبرش الموا ضيع ..... الدنيا سهلة .... بس لازم تأخذها ببساطة ...)


هاتطلب من العميل و انت قاعد معاه 3 حاجات :



اول حاجة : الرسومات المعمارية و الانشائية  .....

ثاني حاجة : عمل معاينة للفيلا او القصر.......( خدوا بالكوا العك الي عمال أحكيه ده على عميل عليه القيمة .... اما ده لو زبون مش لاقي ياكل و شاري الارض من الجهاز و طلع السعودية كام سنة .. و بناها بالعافية ...... ما تتعبش نفسك .... ده اخره سبليت يونت وول ماونتد و شكرا .....)

ثالث حاجة : تطلب منه يعرفك على المعماري و الانشائي و مهندس الكهرباء و المشرف على الفيلا ......
كده انت خلصت اهم خطوة يا هندسة ( فرصة سعيدة يا اكسلانس ...... انا اسعد و الله ..... انا هابعت لحضرتك العرض الفني و المالي بعد اسبوع )


اوعى تتسحب من لسانك و تقول اي سعر و انت قاعد مع الراجل .....مش اتفقنا انك تخليك تقيل .......


بعد ما تطلع من عند الباشا ...*تعمل معاينة على طول* ( المعاينة دي مهمة جدا علشان تعرف الوضع ... هل هما صبوا الادوار كلها و لا لأة و هل اشتغلوا مباني و لا لسة ..... لان الحاجات دي بتفرق كتير اوي في السعر الي انت هاتحطه ....)


المهم يا سيدي ...... هاتعمل خطوة مهمة اوي ....



هاتحسب الاحمال الحرارية ( بالطريقة البلدي ...... علشان تسعر عليها من غير ما تبذل مجهود علشان لو العملية طارت ما تبقاش بذلت مجهود جامد )

بس و تقدم العرض الفني و المالي ....


الف مبروك عليك العملية ......نبتدي الخطوات الجد بعد لما سيادتك أخذت الدفعة المقدمة طبقا للعقد الي انت عاملوا معاه ( ما تنساش النسبة بتاعتي يا ريس ...)

*على فكرة التسعير و كيفية التسعير محتاج موضوع لوحدوا ممكن نتكلم عليه بعد كده ......*

خطوات تركيب الكونسيلد .........


1- الاطلاع على المعماري ( ذاكروا كويس علشان تبقى مالي نفسك في الاجتماعات ...)


2- حساب الاحمال الحرارية بأي طريقة من الطرق الي انت عارفها ( مش عارف تحسبها ..... اديها لاي حد و اديلوا مصلحتوا و اخلص )




3- ها تعمل سلكشن للمكن و سلكشن للماركة ( يستحسن في الكونسيلد تشتغل يورك .... علشان الاستاتيك بتاع يورك بيوصل لحد 100 باسكال اما كارير على قدها غلبانة ....) 



4- هاتطلب meeting مع المالك و المعماري و الكهرباء و الصحي .......... و ها تطلب من المعماري الاتي .... 



تحديد اماكن الوحدات الخارجية .....



تحديد مكان كل و حدة داخلية .... و السقوط المطلوب في السقف الساقط 


تحديد نقاط الصرف مع مهندس الصحي .....



تحديد مسارات مواسير الفريون مع مراعاة المسافات الا تزيد عن الحد المطلوب ( خد معاك كتالوج المكن في الاجتماع علشان تعرف تتكلم في المسافات بتاعتة المواسير و ابعاد الوحدات الداخلية و الخارجية )



تحديد اماكن ابواب الكشف ( دي ليها طرقتين اتنين نقولهم في الاخر )

تحديد مسارات الصاج و السقوط المطلوب للسقف 



تحديد شكل الجريلات و اماكن الجبسمبورد 




تحديد  مستوى الجريلات من الفنش فلوور


 


و تتفق مع مهندس الكهرباء ان انت ها تقدملوا اللوحات و الاحمال علشان يخلص شغلوا هو كمان......




طبعا المالك ليه شوية طلبات برضوا هايقولها ..... ( *اربط التكييف مطرح ما صاحبه عايز* )





5- ها تقدم ال proposal بتاعك ( تكون رسمت فيه الصاج و حددت اماكن الوحدات الداخلية و الخارجية و نوع الجريلات و مقاستها ..... تخلص شغلك على الورق ....) و تعمل meeting تاني مع نفس الاطراف ( ما تجيبش بتاع الانشائي على اساس ان السقف ان شاء الله فلات سلاب لو مش فلات سلاب ... هاتوا و اطلب طلباتك )




6- المهم اتفقتوا على كل حاجة على الورق .....يبقى كل واحد يمضي على اللوحات ( اوعى تجامل في النقطة دي علشان ما تخسرش صحتك و فلوسك .... و هاتكره شغلانة المقاولات و مش هاتكمل فيها )




7- بس يا ريس لازم يكون في العقد بتاعك ان اي تغيير عن اللوحات المتفق عليها ها يكون في variation في الفلوس .... لان الصاج لو اتفصل و المكن اشتريته ..... كل سنة و انت طيب 




8- اطلب المكن من شركة يورك او اي شركة وكيل ليها ......






9-* هات مقاول الصاج و خليه يعمل معاينة و يبتدي يفصل الصاج و اتفق معاه على** السعر بالطن** ( اوعى يشتغلك و يقولك دي مقطوعية يا بيه و مش هاتجيب همها و يبتدي يشحتلك ..... سيبك من الحركات دي .... بس ده على افتراض ان الفيلا او القصر في شغل صاج مش بطال .... اما لو مشروع صغير اوي .... احسبهالوا مقطوعية ....)*




ابتدي فصل الصاج و اتفق على ميعاد التوريد ....... ( و تقولوا ليلتك سوده لو اتأخرت ..... خذها نصيحة مني ....مقاول الصاج خليك ماسكوا بالفلوس لاخر لحظة .... علشان ما يلعبش بيك .....)




10- في نفس الوقت تكون طلبت المكن ( لازم يكون في الفيلا مكان امن و واسع تخزن فيه البلاوي السودة دي )



11- اعمل حصر بالعزل الداخلي و الخارجي المطلوب و هاتها من شركة قباء ( وكيل ايزو كام التركية )


12- بعد لما عملت حصر باطوال المواسير النحاس ممكن سيادتك تنزل تشتريها من العتبة ( هاتكسبك مبلغ مش بطال ) 





[/URL][/IMG]


او تريح دماغك و تركز في شغلك و تغلي المورد يجيبها بس هايحسبلك المتر ب 110 جنيه لحد المكن ال 3 طن على ما اظن و بعد كده ب 160 جنيه المتر ....



* 
13- كده احنا وردنا المكن و مواسير النحاس ( كل حاجة تدخل الموقع باذن تسليم وتمضي( بتشديد الضاء) المشرف علشان لو في حاجة اتسرقت تشيلها للبواهات ...( البواهات جمع بيه )) ..... وكمان وردنا العزل الداخلي و الخارجي و ال Canvas*



*
14- ابتدي عملية صب قواعد المكن الخارجي تدي الانشائي ديتيلة للقواعد ..... ( او تعلقوا على كوابيل ... علي حسب الموقع ) طبقا للشوب دروينج الي انت اعتمدتوا من المعماري ......*



15- ابتدي ركب الوحدات الداخلية في الاماكن المتفق عليها 






[/URL][/IMG]



16- ابتدي ركب مواسير الفريون طبقا للمسارات المتفق عليها .







[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
.





[/URL][/IMG]





17- ورد الصاج في الموقع 






[/URL][/IMG]



18 - بداية مرحلة تجميع الصاج ....





[/URL][/IMG]




19- تفتيح المباني ( علشان الصاج يعدي من الحوائط ) و يا سلام لو عرفت تركب الصاج قبل أعمال المباني و الطوب .....





[/URL][/IMG]




20- عمل حلوق خشب للفتحات 





[/URL][/IMG]







21- تعليق خطوط الصاج






[/URL][/IMG]






22- عزل الصاج داخليا و خارجيا







[/URL][/IMG]




23- ربط الصاج بالمكن ( ماتنساش الكنفز)






[/URL][/IMG]

23- تفتيح الصاج .......( نكمل تفتيح الصاج و باقي الموضوع المرة الي جاية )


----------



## engtamer83 (19 يوليو 2012)

موضوع اكثر من رائع
فى انتظار الجزء الثانى


----------



## engtamer83 (19 يوليو 2012)

انا متابع كل مواضيعك الرائع يا بشمهندس و جزاك الله كل خيرعلى اهذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## المهندس الحالم (19 يوليو 2012)

جميل اوى الشرح 
تسلم يا باشا 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سامر السعدني (19 يوليو 2012)

engtamer83 قال:


> انا متابع كل مواضيعك الرائع يا بشمهندس و جزاك الله كل خيرعلى اهذا الموضوع الرائع




ربنا يخليك ليا يا بش مهندس تامر ....أشكرك على زوقك 



المهندس الحالم قال:


> جميل اوى الشرح
> تسلم يا باشا
> جزاك الله كل خير



و جزاكم الله كل خير يا بش مهندس يا حالم 

مع ان نفسي أسألك سؤال ..... كلمة حالم دي تقصد بيها ايه و ايه سبب التسمية ....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!


----------



## مهندس عموره (19 يوليو 2012)

تمام اوى ...........والله المستعان ........والف شكر على المجهود


----------



## أكرم حمزه (19 يوليو 2012)

*بارك الله فيك أخي مهندس سامر السعدني*

أسلوب رائع ولطيف يابش مهندس سامر لقد اتحفتنا بهذا الأسلوب الجميل (دمك خفيف وحلو) بارك الله فيك وياريت تكمل الموضوع مع تعزيزه بالصور


----------



## moha.saeed11 (19 يوليو 2012)

المهندس الفاضل مهندس سامى
رمضان كريم عليك ولاسره الكريمه
الامتياز والابداع فى كل مواضيعك
ننتظر ان نكمل الموضوع لتركيب للشيلرات بالموقع
شكرا للتفضل بالرد


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (20 يوليو 2012)

موضوع اكثر من ممتاز مع اسلوب رائع احسنت يا هندسه منتظرين التكمله


----------



## تامر النجار (21 يوليو 2012)

اسلوبك شيق وممتع وموضوعك احلى وانت احلى من كل دة


----------



## سامر السعدني (22 يوليو 2012)

ahmed_sherif1981 قال:


> موضوع اكثر من ممتاز مع اسلوب رائع احسنت يا هندسه منتظرين التكمله



ربنا يجزيك كل خير يا ابوحميد و ان شاء الله نكمل......



أكرم حمزه قال:


> أسلوب رائع ولطيف يابش مهندس سامر لقد اتحفتنا بهذا الأسلوب الجميل (دمك خفيف وحلو) بارك الله فيك وياريت تكمل الموضوع مع تعزيزه بالصور



أشكرك على زوقك يا اكرم بيه و ان شاء الله نكمل الموضوع ( بس انت عارف الوقت في رمضان بيركبه 100 عفريت ) ...


moha.saeed11 قال:


> المهندس الفاضل مهندس سامى
> رمضان كريم عليك ولاسره الكريمه
> الامتياز والابداع فى كل مواضيعك
> ننتظر ان نكمل الموضوع لتركيب للشيلرات بالموقع
> شكرا للتفضل بالرد




كل سنة و انت طيب يا بش مهندس محمد....
بس بالنسبة لموضوع التشيلرات .... أنا رأيي ان يكون في موضوع مستقل .... علشان نقفل موضوع الكونسيلد ( لان على قد ما هو تركيبه يبان سهل ....لكن صدقني متعب جدا في تركيبه لان الفلل السكنية بيبقى المعماري معقد شوية ....(الي عامل تصميم كلاسيك و الي مش عايز سقف ساقط . .... ) و يمكن حد يحتاج المعلومة في يوم من الايام ...


----------



## العراق الى الابد (23 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك مهندس سامر بالفعل الكونسيلد تركيبه سهل لكن به مشاكل مع الحيز المراد تركيبه عليه مثلما تفضلت نتمنى التكملة وشكرا


----------



## سامر السعدني (23 يوليو 2012)

العراق الى الابد قال:


> بارك الله فيك مهندس سامر بالفعل الكونسيلد تركيبه سهل لكن به مشاكل مع الحيز المراد تركيبه عليه مثلما تفضلت نتمنى التكملة وشكرا




انت تأمر و أنا أنفذ ........


----------



## أكرم حمزه (23 يوليو 2012)

we still waiting my dear


----------



## ml1988ml (24 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك يابشمهندس مجهود رائع


----------



## كاسر (24 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك 

مبدع كعادتك... جزيل الشكر


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (24 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
رمضان كريم أعاده الله عليكم باليمن و البركات و الصحة و السعادة و العتق من النار 
زادك الله من فضله 
موضوع الشرح بالصور انت بدأته و بداية محمودة و ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك و يزيد من أستاذيتك 
أكرمك الله بكل بكسل بذلت فيه مجهود 
الصور منتقاة 
طلب بسيط ياريت بعد الشرح الجميل ده تجمع لنا الصور في فولدر و ترفقه و ما تنساش الصور اللي كانت قبل كده 
و دائما موفق و متميز


----------



## alarefmohamed (27 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ----- سؤال واحد عايز اعرف اجابته انت بتجيب الافكار المدهشة دى والابداع ده منين هو رزق من ربنا زى ما قلتلك ربنا يبارك لك ويزيدك


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (27 يوليو 2012)

very goood


----------



## ibrahim1hj (27 يوليو 2012)

موضوع رائع جدا و الشرح جدا مفيد ,, جزاك الله خير .. متابعك للجزء التالي لنشوف بقية الموضوع وشكرا


----------



## eng mohamed reda (28 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك مهندس سامر شرح اكثر من رائع وجزاك الله كل الثواب على الشرح الرائع دة وننتظر المزيد من مواضيعك الجميلة


----------



## حيدراكرم (10 أغسطس 2012)

ياريت لو تكمل الموضوع يابشمهندس سامر ولو أعرف أننا في رمضان والوقت ضيق جدا
مع تحياتي وشكري لك


----------



## Flight Eng (10 أغسطس 2012)

موضوع رائع ومفيد جدا ... اشكرك


----------



## ياسر نبيل ياسر (5 سبتمبر 2012)

موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## aboallol (10 سبتمبر 2012)

الموضوع جميل جدا جدا وبالاخص انه بيدعم الجانب العملي ، لذلك أرجو المتابعة وإضافة مواضيع عملية مثلة في الانواع الاخرى من التكييف:75::75::75:


----------



## مروان هانى (10 سبتمبر 2012)

موضوع رائع جدا جدا


----------



## ياسر نبيل ياسر (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*اكرمكم الله وجعلكم من اصحاب العلم الكثير النافع*


----------



## احمد بيو (11 سبتمبر 2012)

واحشنييييييييييييييييي مووووووووووووووووووت ياهندسة والله ازيك عامل ايه يامهندس سامر وحشتني مواضيعك الشيقة والرائعة


----------



## Sayed mohaker (11 سبتمبر 2012)

بجد انت جامد وشرحك لذيذ


----------



## mahmod_yosry (13 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
سؤال فني بخصوص الكونسيلد... هل يتم وضع أي مانع للإهتزازات عند تعليق الوحدة؟ وكيف يتم ذلك إن وجد؟


----------



## younis najjar (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*بارك الله فيك *


----------



## زين السمان (27 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك أستاذ سامر
رائع بكل المقاييس
شكرا لكم ولادارة الموقع وللمشرفيين


----------



## محمد العطفي (27 نوفمبر 2012)

وفقك الله وبارك فيك 
بس فعلا عاوزين نجمعهم في فولدر واحد ونرفعه 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nofal (28 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## m.abd (28 نوفمبر 2012)

موضوع ممتاز 
الله يعطيك العافيه 
واتمنى اكمال الموضوع 
وياجماعة الخير اللي عايز يعمل موضوع يعمله مثل ماعمله اخونا الكريم سامر يكون مدعم بالصور
وشكرا


----------



## مأمون عبيد الياسين (4 فبراير 2013)

شكرا للك واتمني ان تكون باللغة العربية السليمة


----------



## eyadinuae (5 فبراير 2013)

مشكور وبارك الله بك بس لو تكمل الموضوع ..


----------



## eng.ms5 (18 أكتوبر 2013)

شرح رائع ياهندسة


----------



## مهندس احمد خضر (30 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا
اسلوبك رائع في الشرح
ونتمنى تكملة ما بدأت


----------



## eng usama_as (31 يناير 2014)

شرح بسيط ومفهوم جزاك الله خيرا
:12::12::12::12::12::12:


----------



## sharaf911 (5 مارس 2014)

ربنا يكرمك اسلوبك رائع


----------



## sharaf911 (5 مارس 2014)

ربنا يكرمك اسلوبك رائع


----------



## drmady (5 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك ، اسلوبك رائع ، وننتظر المزيد ، ولا تنسى اكمال الموضوع


----------



## golden hawk (8 مارس 2014)

موضوع اكثر من رائع جزاكم الله كل خير ​


----------



## last samorai (11 مارس 2014)

اكتر من رائع جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ashrafamin (12 مارس 2014)

شكرا لك


----------



## tarek.sh (6 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ابن العميد (6 يوليو 2014)

الله ينور عليك


----------



## ضى الليل (20 يوليو 2014)

رائع


----------



## أكرم حمزه (27 يوليو 2014)

بارك الله فيك ومازلنا ننتظر أكمال الموضوع وكيفية ربط مجاري الهواء بفتحات شبابيك الهواء وكذلك معلومات عن فتحات الصيانه في الجبسم بورد


----------



## دفشر (27 يوليو 2014)

مجهود اكثر من رائع ياهندسة وواضح فيه الخبرة العملية جزاك الله خير تسمح لي اضيف بس ان العزل الداخلي لازم يتم اقبل تقفيل العلب وهو نوعين من حيث التركيب نوع لازق منو. فيه ونوع بيتلزق بالكله وكمان فيه ناس بتبقي مواصفتها ان يركبلو زوي وزدات صاج ودي حاجة بتفرق في الفلوس وببعد تقفيل الصاج يستحين وضع معجون سيلكون في اماكن التوصيلات القواشيط والسحابات يعني وبعد كده نعمل اختبار تنفي ث بلمبة او حسب الامكانيات المتاحة للاطمئنان


----------



## سامر السعدني (28 يوليو 2014)

دفشر قال:


> مجهود اكثر من رائع ياهندسة وواضح فيه الخبرة العملية جزاك الله خير تسمح لي اضيف بس ان العزل الداخلي لازم يتم اقبل تقفيل العلب وهو نوعين من حيث التركيب نوع لازق منو. فيه ونوع بيتلزق بالكله وكمان فيه ناس بتبقي مواصفتها ان يركبلو زوي وزدات صاج ودي حاجة بتفرق في الفلوس وببعد تقفيل الصاج يستحين وضع معجون سيلكون في اماكن التوصيلات القواشيط والسحابات يعني وبعد كده نعمل اختبار تنفي ث بلمبة او حسب الامكانيات المتاحة للاطمئنان


الله ينور عليك يا كبير ...


----------



## pro2020 (30 يوليو 2014)

ابداع في الشرح ياهندسه


----------



## أ ب تبريد (8 أغسطس 2014)

يا بشمهندس افادك الله وزادك علم على علمك وجعل علمك ومعلومات نافعه لك فى الدنيا والاخر والله انا داخل على شغلانه كونسيلد واول مره ادخلها حسيتك بتكلمنى بتعبيرتك البلدى ياريت تفيدنى اكتر بمعلومات والصور بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (2 فبراير 2015)

والله موضوع اكثر من رائع بارك الله فيك وربنا يجازيك خير


----------



## eng.adelabdelhafiz (2 فبراير 2015)

إسلوب قمه في الإبداع وروعه بارك الله فيك يابشمهندس


----------



## eng.noon (26 أبريل 2015)

موضوع اكثر من رائع .. شكر جزيلاً
أرجو الإفاده بخصوص مسار الصاج بالنسبه لجهاز الكونسيلد 
هل يجوز تركيب الصاج على هيئة حرف s مقلوب حاد الزوايا .. وما تأثير ذلك على كفاءة الجهاز والتبريد؟ 
الشركه المورده للتكييف قامت بتركيب الوحده الداخليه اقرب ما يكون للسقف ومكان فتحة الجريله اسفل ولضيق المكان الموضوع به الجهاز تم تصنيع الصاج على هيئة حر s مقلوب لكن قائم الزوايا


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (26 أبريل 2015)

رائع كعادتك بشمهندس سامر برجاء استكمال الموضوع .


----------



## mmhhmm (19 أكتوبر 2015)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## العصفور الطائر (18 فبراير 2021)

بارك الله فيك


----------

